# Homecoming For The Military



## Crawfish (Sep 14, 2005)

I know we just celebrated Veterans Day, but I just wanted to share a few more thoughts about our military. I served 4 years in the Navy and 20 years in the National Guard on active duty.
Yesterday I attended a homecoming of the National Guard unit I was in before I retired. They spent the last year of their lives in the Middle East. I am so proud of them. They were activated about a year after I retired. I wish I could have gone with then, but they wouldnâ€™t let me come out of retirement. But this is not about me, it is about them.

I would like for everybody to just sit back and try to put yourself in there, or there families, shoes just for a minute or two.

You get a telephone call one day and you are told you are being shipped overseas and in harms way for the next year. A whole year, 12 months, 52 weeks, 365 days. During World War II, soldiers were gone for four years or longer, Vietnam 2 years. You ask yourself, â€œWhy would somebody want do that?â€ Freedom, one simple word that someone would give their life for defending. I think a lot of people here in the United States take for granite the freedom they have. You donâ€™t know what freedom is until you have lost it. All this country wants is to spread freedom around the world for everybody. I could go on and on about this but I want. All I ask is for everybody to just take a moment and think how lucky we are to have our freedom and we owe it to our brave military. If you see someone in uniform just tell them "Thank You".


----------



## nascarcamper (Jan 27, 2005)

Amen! I often think about the sacrifices our service men and women make so we can enjoy the freedoms we have. Like Outbacking


----------



## GlenninTexas (Aug 11, 2004)

Back when I was in the military stationed in Germany (this was during the Vietnam era), I said I wish every American had the chance to stand a look at the Berlin wall. It brings a whole new perspective on what freedoms we have have why we have them.

Of course, now that that wall is gone, the Vietnam Memorial wall in Wash. DC ought to be a must see for every citizen IMHO.

Regards, Glenn


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Veteran s Plaza in my town is right by the center of town. I see it and remember the Veterans every day. Never served and barely missed Vietnam but I always remember. Teaching my kids to go to the Memorial and Veterans services every year is high on my list of priorities.

John


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Fine sentiments indeed, Leon!









Everyday I am thankful for the sacrifice our troops make in the name of freedom, and pray that our leaders in Washington are wise enough not to squander them*.

Happy Trails,
Doug

* Nothing political here, just a hope that all our brave men and women come home safely.


----------



## Big Iron (Jan 16, 2005)

After serving 23 years in the Greatest Navy in the world, I think this pretty much sums it up:

It is the soldier, not the poet, who gives us freedom of speech.

It is the soldier, not the reporter, who gives us freedom of the press.

It is the soldier, not the campus organizer, who gives us freedom to protest.

It is the soldier who serves beneath the flag, who salutes the flag, and whose coffin is draped by the flag, who gives us that freedom.

God Bless our troops and God Speed on a safe return. My prayers are always with you!


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

So easy to forget those who serve our country, I try to always thank anyone I come across who has served.

Well put guys.

Mike


----------



## drobe5150 (Jan 21, 2005)

well said everyone









god bless the USA

these colors will never RUN









darrel


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Well said by all!


----------



## CJ999 (Aug 11, 2005)

I was in the Marines. I especially agree appreciate what Big Iron wrote. Semper Fi!

I have long thought that part of what made the veterans of world war II the "Greatest Generation" was not just that they fought and won (something that seems impossible in the present day with media critiquing every pull of the trigger) but that such a large percentage of Americans continued to use marketable trade and problem solving skills after the war.

The ensuing generations feel superior for not having a draft, but in reality it leaves us inferior overall, I think. For those willing to take the risk, the military is a huge technical school that pays the student.

Although we don't have as much participation in our military right now, I am glad I am well into my career because I would NOT want to be competing in the job market when these guys get back en masse! We are going to see some REAL LEADERS emerge.


----------

